# A 1915 article on ShellShock



## Maria3a (14 Mar 2009)

I just came across this article while surfing pubmed.  It's about shellshock in 1915 - now it's PTSD, you guys know.

It's interesting (some of it clearly out of date- it was written in context of WW1) but some of the core factors are the same  Just thought I would pass it on for.. interests sake in the history of PTSD.  

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/picrender.fcgi?artid=2017444&blobtype=pdf

It also speaks to hyperacusis (that's what I was looking for on PubMed because I have it) way back then (I'd bet that some of you come back from Afghanistan with this - in constellation with PTSD?  I can't imagine.)

Anyway, I'm searching PubMed, and this little gem of Military Medicine History popped up.

Anne


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2009)

People studying the effects of mTBI (Mild Traumatic Brain injury) are actually looking back at the studies made by Canadians in WW1 with regards to Shell Shock.

Interesting note, that both mTBI and PTSD, the symptoms _and _ Treatment are identical.  Current theory is, although misdiagnosis' may happen, the treatment is helpful in both types of injuries.

I do not have links, as I received the info from a presentation by two Veteran Affairs Psychiatrists, currently working on these sutdies.

dileas

tess


----------



## Maria3a (14 Mar 2009)

Hi Tess,

I'm glad they're looking back.  It really has been reported so much - buried in old journals - I can't believe  that this artcile was on PubMed.

I found an article on hyperacusis (that has a questionaire)
http://www.rehab.research.va.gov/jour/03/40/2/Henry.html

It has been a KUDOS of mine with respect to the fact that hyperacusis is treated under tinnitus re military disabilities, and not seen as a purely psychiatric disorder.  You guys are up to date on that, for sure.

Well, military medicine has been seminal to civilian medicine as far back as I can think.

I would not presume to speak to combat-related PTSD.  I don't have the T-shirt and it would be.. presumptious.  My father came back from Burma (WW2) with PTSD.

I've been collecting links on PTSD for years now though (journal articles, veterans' groups), I'll pass 'em on - or you can email me directly -
I'm sure you've got all the info regardless.

Thanks Tess,

Anne




			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> People studying the effects of mTBI (Mild Traumatic Brain injury) are actually looking back at the studies made by Canadians in WW1 with regards to Shell Shock.
> 
> Interesting note, that both mTBI and PTSD, the symptoms _and _ Treatment are identical.  Current theory is, although misdiagnosis' may happen, the treatment is helpful in both types of injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (14 Mar 2009)

Anne said:
			
		

> I've been collecting links on PTSD for years now though (journal articles, veterans' groups), I'll pass 'em on - or you can email me directly -



Here's a couple from civvy street:
http://www.tema.ca/index.php
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/peersupport.html
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/news/helping-children-kids.html


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Here's a couple from civvy street:
> http://www.tema.ca/index.php
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/peersupport.html
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/news/helping-children-kids.html



Very good links.

I had the privilege to attend this Year's Tema Conference, and I must admit the group is a phenomenal one.  The founder, Vince Savoia, is truly a pioneer for the fact that he created such a group.  The focus is helping frontline workers, find the help they need when dealing with OSI's.

I will be working with him in the near future, as we try to share ideas between OSISS, and TEMA.

dileas

tess


----------



## afaulkner (14 Mar 2009)

Those are great links, Thanks!
I remember when I was working at Mt. Sinai, outside to have a cigarette, saw this guy standing by the door - he was just shaking.  I went to ask him if he was OK and we started talking.  Turned out, he was a fireman called to an highrise fire (Bathurst Bloor area as I remember), and they were trying to bring everyone out - the women, the kids, everyone.. and people outside started throwing rocks that them - the firemen.

People are.. just unbelievable at times.  

He had been working for 20 years - that was the incident that got to him and why I met him that day outside of the Sinai.

I think I've met Goldberg in the past- mid80's - not worked for him, but had contact with him - St. Mike's mebbe..  He looks familiar and I recognize the name.  

When my brother died - heart-attack, at home - when I got to Toronto and into his apartment, I saw all the equipment that had been left there - and I'd also been told that you guys had started his heart, but then it stopped again, and you started it again in the elevator - and then  stopped again on the way to Sunnybrook.

When I walked in the apartment and heard about that (and maybe in constellation with working in Critical Care, etc. seeing you guys in Emerg bringing people in), I knew that you had all made heroric efforts to keep my brother alive.  And I've always been very grateful (but not surprised) for that.  In a way, it was a comfort to know you all had been there to try.  I knoew that, with everything else that was going on, that despite all efforts (and you guys were up on that gurney, straddling Sandy's chest in the elevator to get his heart started again) that if Sandy couldn't make it to the Brook - then.. it was his time.  That helped alot.  I loved my brother very much and I'm glad you guys were there.

"Thank you"

Anne

You guys are unsung heroes in my book - all of you.


			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Here's a couple from civvy street:
> http://www.tema.ca/index.php
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/service/peersupport.html
> http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/news/helping-children-kids.html


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Mar 2009)

Anne said:
			
		

> I just came across this article while surfing pubmed.  It's about shellshock in 1915 - now it's PTSD, you guys know.
> 
> It's interesting (some of it clearly out of date- it was written in context of WW1) but some of the core factors are the same  Just thought I would pass it on for.. interests sake in the history of PTSD.
> 
> ...



Hi Anne, the link you provided will not open on my computer. Any chance of another??

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hi Anne, the link you provided will not open on my computer. Any chance of another??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Wes you got Adobe Acrobat or Acrobat Reader?


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Mar 2009)

Yes, sure do  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Yes, sure do  ;D
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Wes pm me I will try to send you the file.


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2009)

afaulkner said:
			
		

> I loved my brother very much and I'm glad you guys were there.



At least you know we tried our best. I'm sorry for your loss.
I worked a few times with Vince when my regular partner was off. Vince was a good ambulanceman. You're partner is all you've got.  I've been very lucky in that regard. 
Dr Goldberg replaced Dr Bella Striener. I think she enjoyed her time with us. At least she said did! ;D 
Thanks for the kind words. I hope you post on here more often.


----------



## mariomike (30 Mar 2009)

Maria said:
			
		

> I've been collecting links on PTSD for years now though (journal articles, veterans' groups), I'll pass 'em on - or you can email me directly -
> Anne



Here's a link from the US:
http://www.military.com/opinion/0,15202,168565,00.html


----------

